# How to export word doc to excel



## KillerAggie

Anyone have any idea how to export a microsoft word document that consists of several tables to an excel spreadsheet? I heard that you can do it but I have no idea how.


----------



## AquaFire

I thought Word had a direct export feature, but I just tried it and can't find it... The easiest way might be to just copy them from one to another, which will work. Try this:


In Microsoft Word, select the rows and columns of the table you want to copy. 
If you want to select the entire table, click the table, point to Select on the Table menu, and then click Table. 

Click Copy on the Standard toolbar. 
Switch to your Microsoft Excel worksheet. 
Click in the upper-left corner of the worksheet area where you want to paste the table.
Cells from the copied table replace any existing cells in the area. 

Click Paste . 
To adjust the formatting, click Paste Options next to the data, and then click Match Destination Formatting to use any formatting that was previously applied to the Excel cells, or Keep Source Formatting to match the formatting of the Word table as closely as possible. 
Note that Excel pastes the contents of each cell in the Word table to a separate Excel cell. If you want to split the data in the cells further, for example to divide first and last names so they're in separate cells, use the Text to Columns command on the Data menu.


----------



## KillerAggie

Actually I found another way that may be easier. Save the doc to text format and then on your excel worksheet click on data and go to import text. It then gives you several options on how to break up the data. Thanks for the input. Your way works too.


----------

